# exchange 2007 sur snow leopard



## xavax (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Comment confire t'on la synchro avec le carnet d'adresse de google avec celui du mac. Je suis allé dans les préférences du carnet d'adreese, j'ai ajouté un compte exchange mais je ne siaps pas quoi mettre dans le nom de serveur. Sur l'iphone c'est m.google.com mais le je ne sais pas...

On peut synchronier comme sur l'iphone ou pas avec snow leopard?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (9 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas vraiment de réponse à apporter mais, déjà, je ne vois pas bien quel est le rapport entre Exchange 2007 et un carnet d'adresses Google


----------



## xavax (10 Septembre 2009)

JE ne sais pas comment expliquer mais sur l'iphone depuis que google supporte l'exchange on peut s'ynchronier les contacts et l'aganda en push. Je voulais faire la meme chosesur mon mac


----------



## xavax (10 Septembre 2009)

de plus dans les nouveautés de snow leopard il mette bien possibilité maintenant de synchroniser les contacts gmail... Mais je ne sais pas comment...


----------



## Aliboron (10 Septembre 2009)

xavax a dit:


> de plus dans les nouveautés de snow leopard il mette bien possibilité maintenant de synchroniser les contacts gmail... Mais je ne sais pas comment...


Pour ça, c'est plus simple (et ça n'a pas de rapport avec Exchange). C'est directement dans Carnet d'adresses qu'il y a une case à cocher (et ça doit être du même genre dans iCal) :





​


----------



## Link1993 (1 Septembre 2010)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comment confire t'on la synchro avec le carnet d'adresse de google avec celui du mac. Je suis allé dans les préférences du carnet d'adreese, j'ai ajouté un compte exchange mais je ne siaps pas quoi mettre dans le nom de serveur. Sur l'iphone c'est m.google.com mais le je ne sais pas...
> 
> On peut synchronier comme sur l'iphone ou pas avec snow leopard?
> ...



dsl, pas pris en charge par snow... ne prend que en charge exchange 2007, pas 2003 (utiliser par google ...)


----------

